# My F2L study - SOLUTIONS ONLY



## Stefan (Jan 3, 2008)

This thread is reserved for the solutions of my study in the other thread. Please only post your solutions here. And don't look at the solutions here before you've done your own. Unless you won't participate anyway, of course.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 3, 2008)

My solutions:

D2 B' R D' R U R B F R U R F D2 L2 F R2 U' L' F R D2 F R2 L
D B2 F' L R'
R U2 R2 U' R
U L' U' L U F' U F
L' U' L U' L' U L
U B' U B U' L U2 L' U2 L U' L'

F' D' B' L' D' R' F' D L2 R' U2 L2 B' F' L2 B' U' L' R F' B' D R' D2 U
F D' B2 D' L2 F D'
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
U F U F' U L' U' L
U' R' U2 R U2 L U L'
U2 B U2 B' U R' U' R

R B2 U F' R2 U F R' B2 R' U L B2 U' R' D2 R' U' R' U' F2 U F2 B R2
R2 L B D R' F' D
U2 R U R' U F' U' F
U' L2 U2 L U L' U L2
U' B U B' U2 B U' B'
U' B' U2 B U2 B' U B


----------



## Pedro (Jan 3, 2008)

ok, there you go:

D2 B' R D' R U R B F R U R F D2 L2 F R2 U' L' F R D2 F R2 L

y' R' F L2 D L' D'
y' U' R' U2 R U R' U' R
R U R' U' R U R' y' R U R'
y' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U L U' L' U2 y' L' U' L

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

F' D' B' L' D' R' F' D L2 R' U2 L2 B' F' L2 B' U' L' R F' B' D R' D2 U

L2 F2 y' D L2 D R' D
U' y' R U' R'
U' L U' L' U L U L'
y U R U R' U R U' R'
U2 y' L' U L U2 L' U L

------------------------------------------------------------------------


R B2 U F' R2 U F R' B2 R' U L B2 U' R' D2 R' U' R' U' F2 U F2 B R2

y2 U' D' L F' R' F' y R u R'
U' R' U2 R2 U R'
y2 U R U2 R' U' R U R'
R' U' R d' R U R'
y2 U' R U' R' d' L' U L


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 3, 2008)

D2 B' R D' R U R B F R U R F D2 L2 F R2 U' L' F R D2 F R2 L (18.50)

y' R' F L2 D L' D'
U' y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' y' R U R'
y' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
U y2 R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

F' D' B' L' D' R' F' D L2 R' U2 L2 B' F' L2 B' U' L' R F' B' D R' D2 U (14.19 f2l only)

F2 L2 y' L D L D2
U y2 R U2 R' y' R U R'
U' R' U' R U y' L' U' L
y U' R' U R
U' y' R U' R' U y L' U L

------------------------------------------------------------------------

R B2 U F' R2 U F R' B2 R' U L B2 U' R' D2 R' U' R' U' F2 U F2 B R2

y2 R F L2 D' R2 F R' D'
y2 R U R' U' R U R' U2 y R U R'
R' U R U R' U' R 
y' R U' R' U' L' U L U L' U' L
U' R U R' U2 R U R'


----------



## Harris Chan (Jan 3, 2008)

D2 B' R D' R U R B F R U R F D2 L2 F R2 U' L' F R D2 F R2 L

y' R' F L' U L' B2
L' U L U L' U' L
R' U' R y R' U' R
R U R'
U2 L' U2 L U2 L' U L

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

F' D' B' L' D' R' F' D L2 R' U2 L2 B' F' L2 B' U' L' R F' B' D R' D2 U

L2 U R2 B' D' L2
y R' U R U' R U R'
y' R U2 R' U R U' R'
L' U' L d R U' R'
U2 L' U L

------------------------------------------------------------------------

R B2 U F' R2 U F R' B2 R' U L B2 U' R' D2 R' U' R' U' F2 U F2 B R2

y2 L R2 D' U2 L F' R' D2
D' L' U' L u 
R' U R U' R' U' R
d' L' U' L
d' R U R'


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 3, 2008)

D2 B' R D' R U R B F R U R F D2 L2 F R2 U' L' F R D2 F R2 L

y' D L2 R' F B'
y' R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
R U2 R' U R U' R'
U L U L' U L U' L'
U y' R U R' U' R U R'
--------------------------------------------------------
F' D' B' L' D' R' F' D L2 R' U2 L2 B' F' L2 B' U' L' R F' B' D R' D2 U

y' L R2 F2 L D' R'
U2 y R U2 R' U' R U R'
U' y R U2 R' U' R U R'
U2 y' U2 L' U L U' L' U' L
L U2 L'
---------------------------------------------------------
R B2 U F' R2 U F R' B2 R' U L B2 U' R' D2 R' U' R' U' F2 U F2 B R2

y2 F2 R' F D L2 D2 y R'
U2 y' F2 R' F2 R
U y' L' U' L U' y R' U' R
U2 y L U' L' U L U L'
U' y R U2 R' U R' F R F'


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 3, 2008)

D2 B' R D' R U R B F R U R F D2 L2 F R2 U' L' F R D2 F R2 L
y' D R' F B' L2
U' R' U R2 U R'
U' y R' U R
U L U' L' y' U' R' U R
U L' U2 L U2 L' U L

F' D' B' L' D' R' F' D L2 R' U2 L2 B' F' L2 B' U' L' R F' B' D R' D2 U
y' R2 F2 L D L D2
y' R U2 R' U L U L'
y' U D' R U' R' D
y' U R' U' R U2 R' U R
U2 L' U L y' R' F R F'

R B2 U F' R2 U F R' B2 R' U L B2 U' R' D2 R' U' R' U' F2 U F2 B R2
y2 F2 R' F D L2 D2 B'
y' U2 R U' R2 U R
y' U R U' R' U' y' R U' R'
R' U' R U2 L U L'
y R U R' U R U' R'


----------



## CorwinShiu (Jan 3, 2008)

First Scramble: D2 B' R D' R U R B F R U R F D2 L2 F R2 U' L' F R D2 F R2 L
F' L B' U B' R U R 
U2 R U' R' U R U R'
U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
U L U' L' U F U' F'
U2 B' U B U' B' U B

Second Scramble: F' D' B' L' D' R' F' D L2 R' U2 L2 B' F' L2 B' U' L' R F' B' D R' D2 U
F U' L2 U' R2 B' D
U' L U L'
L' U2 L U' F U F'
R U R'
B U B' U' B U2 B' U' B U' B'

Third Scramble: R B2 U F' R2 U F R' B2 R' U L B2 U' R' D2 R' U' R' U' F2 U F2 B R2
U' R B2 L' D F R' F2
F U2 F' U F U' F'
U' R U' R' U R U' R' 
R' U' R U2 R' U R
U' B' U B U' B' U' B


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not sure if it would help you to have 3 MGLS solves, so I did them anyhow (if you can't use them, ignore them). I do MGLS with 3/4 F2L, anyhow...


Scramble 1: D2 B' R D' R U R B F R U R F D2 L2 F R2 U' L' F R D2 F R2 L
y'DR'B'(L2y')R2
U'R2'U2'Rd'L'UL
URUR'URUR'
y2L'ULU'L'UL
U'l'UlF'
RU2'R2'UR'U2R'U'RU'RU'R
[ (U2y2')R2'uR'UR'U'Ru'R2y'R'UR ]

Scramble 2: F' D' B' L' D' R' F' D L2 R' U2 L2 B' F' L2 B' U' L' R F' B' D R' D2 U
y'R2'F2LDLD2
U2'y'LU2L'U'LUL'
U'L'ULU'L'U'L
URU'R'
UR'U'R
y2L'U2LUL'U'LU'L'U'L
[ UU2R'U'RU'RURU'R'URUR2U'R' ] 

Scramble 3: R B2 U F' R2 U F R' B2 R' U L B2 U' R' D2 R' U' R' U' F2 U F2 B R2
y'L2'U'LU'(R2x')U'x'
UR'U2'RUyLUL'
dLUL'd'RU2R'U'RUR'
U'(R'y')R2U'R'U(R2y)R
UL'ULUL'U'LUL'U2L
[ URUR'U'R'FR2U'R'U'RUl'U' ]


----------



## watermelon (Jan 4, 2008)

1) D2 B' R D' R U R B F R U R F D2 L2 F R2 U' L' F R D2 F R2 L

y' R' L' F L' U y' L2
L U' L' U L' U' L
R U2 R' U R U' R'
U L U' L' U L U L'
y R U2 R' U' R U R'

2) F' D' B' L' D' R' F' D L2 R' U2 L2 B' F' L2 B' U' L' R F' B' D R' D2 U

U R2 U' B' L2 F2 D'
U' L U L' U2 R' U' R
U' L U L' U2 L U' L'
R U' R' U R U' R'
d R U2 R' U' R U R'

3) R B2 U F' R2 U F R' B2 R' U L B2 U' R' D2 R' U' R' U' F2 U F2 B R2

R' U R' y' R2 F L F' D2
U2 R' U R U2 R' U R
L' U L U' L' U' L
U2 y' R' U R U' R' U R
L' U' L U' y' R U R'


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 4, 2008)

1) D2 B' R D' R U R B F R U R F D2 L2 F R2 U' L' F R D2 F R2 L

F B' L' F2 B' L D' F D
F U2 F' U' F U2 F'
U' F' U' F U' F' U F
U' R' U2 R U' R' U R

2) F' D' B' L' D' R' F' D L2 R' U2 L2 B' F' L2 B' U' L' R F' B' D R' D2 U

F2 L2 B D B D2
U' R U R2 U' R
F U2 F' U2 R U R'
L' U L U' L' U' L
U' B' U2 B U' L U L'

3) R B2 U F' R2 U F R' B2 R' U L B2 U' R' D2 R' U' R' U' F2 U F2 B R2

L R2 B D R' F' D
L' U L B' U' B
B U' B'
U2 R U R' U F' U' F
F' L F L' F U' F'

For the third solve looking at the end of the 4th line I actually performed the F followed by the F' at the start of the 5th line, so I kept it in the notation.

Chris


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 4, 2008)

D2 B' R D' R U R B F R U R F D2 L2 F R2 U' L' F R D2 F R2 L
D F' R' L B2
U R' U' R B' U' B y U' R' U R
U y' R' U R U' R' U' R
y' R U R'
y R U R' U' R U R'

F' D' B' L' D' R' F' D L2 R' U2 L2 B' F' L2 B' U' L' R F' B' D R' D2 U
F D' B2 D' L2 F D'
U F U F' U L' U' L 
y' R' U2 R U y' R U R'
U2 y' R U' R' U R U' R'
y' U' y' R' U' R U R' U' R

R B2 U F' R2 U F R' B2 R' U L B2 U' R' D2 R' U' R' U' F2 U F2 B R2
R2 L B D R' F' D
U2 R U R' U y' R' U' R
L' U' L U' L' U' L
U2 y' R' U' R U2 R' U R
U2 L' U2 L U' y' R U R'


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jan 4, 2008)

Here they are:
D2 B' R D' R U R B F R U R F D2 L2 F R2 U' L' F R D2 F R2 L

x' E R' F
y' R U R' U2 R U R'
L' U L y' R U R'
U L U' L' y' R U' R'
d R U' R' U R U R'

I like that cross. 
----------------------------------------------------------
F' D' B' L' D' R' F' D L2 R' U2 L2 B' F' L2 B' U' L' R F' B' D R' D2 U

y' R2 F2 L D L
y L' U' L u2
L U L2 U' L
L U R U R'
L' U L U' L' U2 L U' L'
I call this a Keyhole Extended Cross. 
----------------------------------------------------------
R B2 U F' R2 U F R' B2 R' U L B2 U' R' D2 R' U' R' U' F2 U F2 B R2

x R D U' r' x' u'
y2 U2 R U' R'
U L U L' U L U' L'
R' U2 R d' R U R'
y x' R U' R' U x
That F2L went fast. 
-----------------------------------------------------------
Well Stefan, have fun with your crazy science experiment.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Erik (Jan 4, 2008)

1. D2 B' R D' R U R B F R U R F D2 L2 F R2 U' L' F R D2 F R2 L

D'F'LBRB
LUL' y RU2R' 
U' LU'L'
y RUR' 
UL U' L' U2 y RU'R
27 moves

2. F' D' B' L' D' R' F' D L2 R' U2 L2 B' F' L2 B' U' L' R F' B' D R' D2 U

y' RD'L2D'F2U'Ru' 
RU'R'
ULUL' 
x' RU'R'Ul'UR
y' U2RU'R2FRF' 
29 moves

3. R B2 U F' R2 U F R' B2 R' U L B2 U' R' D2 R' U' R' U' F2 U F2 B R2

(cross on yellow)
x' ULF'U2F'D2 x' 
ULU'L'U2L'U'L 
U'RU'R'Ud R'U'R
U' y' F'L'ULFRUR' 
L'ULU'L'UL
39 moves
this was a long one..


----------



## Sébastien.felix (Jan 4, 2008)

1st scramble
B2 F' L Uw R Uw'
(u) R U' R' U' L U L'
D R U' R' Uw'
R' U2 R U R' U' R
( (u) is a rotation of the cube like a U move, but for the whole cube)

2nd scramble
F U' L2 U' R2 B' D
U' L U L2
U2 L Dw' L U L'
F U F2 U2 F U' F' U F U' F' U' F


3rd scramble
R' U R' F2 L B L'
D L' U2 L D
U' L' U' L U2 B' U2 B
L' U' L
U R' U2 R Dw' R U2 R'


----------



## joey (Jan 4, 2008)

#1
D F' R' L B2
U2 R' U' R
U2 L' U2 L y' U' R U R'
U L' U' L
d' U' R U R' U' R U R' (30 moves)

#2
F D2 L2 U2 F D' F
U L U' L'
y' L U' L' U L U' L'
U2 R U' R' F R' F' R
U R' U R U' d' R U R' (35 moves) eugh.

#3
D U2 R' F L R2 D L
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R
U L U' L'
L' U L U' F R' F' R U'
L' U L U2 L' U L (36 moves) eugh


----------



## pjk (Jan 5, 2008)

1) D2 B' R D' R U R B F R U R F D2 L2 F R2 U' L' F R D2 F R2 L
F' L B2 D B' D'
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L
R' U R U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
L U L' U L U L'
R' U R y R U R'

2) F' D' B' L' D' R' F' D L2 R' U2 L2 B' F' L2 B' U' L' R F' B' D R' D2 U
L2 U R2 B' D' L2
U R' U R y U2 R U R'
U2 L' U2 L U' L' U L
L U' L' y' U L' U L
L U2 L' U' L U L'

3) R B2 U F' R2 U F R' B2 R' U L B2 U' R' D2 R' U' R' U' F2 U F2 B R2
R u' B y' F R' u' F R u'
R U R' U2 R U' R'
U' F U' F'
R' U R
U' L U' L' U2 L U' L'


----------



## pjk (Jan 11, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> D2 B' R D' R U R B F R U R F D2 L2 F R2 U' L' F R D2 F R2 L
> 
> y' R' F L' U L' B2
> L' U L U L' U' L
> ...


Harris, your 3rd solve isn't working for me. I tried it 4 times. Am I doing it wrong? Is it working for everything else? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jan 11, 2008)

My parser understands it. In plain UDFBRL:

scramble: R B2 U F' R2 U F R' B2 R' U L B2 U' R' D2 R' U' R' U' F2 U F2 B R2
solve: R L2 U2 D' R B' L' D R' U' R D F' U F U' F' U' F U' L' U' L U' B U B'

Edit: And I just executed it by myself, too, seems to work fine.
Edit2: And of course Stefan made a normalized version, too.


----------



## Dene (Jan 11, 2008)

His third solve works perfectly for me, you must be doing something wrong


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 20, 2008)

i'm not sub 20 avg yet, not even single  but i like to put my imput in, because of the topic i started yesterday. i started a topic to see how people would solve a certain scramble. and i especially was interested in the difference of the cross and f2l. (to learn from it.) But then someone pointed me to this topic. and this topic has alot more examples 

D2 B' R D' R U R B F R U R F D2 L2 F R2 U' L' F R D2 F R2 L
D F’ L R B2
U2 R’ U’ R
y’ U R’ U2 R2 U R’
U L’ U’ L 
y’ U L U’L’ U L U L’
Total: 27

F' D' B' L' D' R' F' D L2 R' U2 L2 B' F' L2 B' U' L' R F' B' D R' D2 U
U F D L2 B2 U F2
L’ U’ L 
R U R’ U R U’ R’
y R U’ R’
y U’ R U’ R’ U F’U’F
Total: 28

R B2 U F' R2 U F R' B2 R' U L B2 U' R' D2 R' U' R' U' F2 U F2 B R2
R D’ U2 R D’ B’ R D’ F
y U’ L’ U L
L U L’ y R U R’
L’ U2 L U R’ U’ R
y’ U R U R’
Total: 30


----------



## Stefan (Apr 21, 2008)

Your solutions are very short. Was that lucky, did you search hard/long for this, or are you just very good?

Btw, I *will* add some more evaluation to this soon...


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 21, 2008)

I thought these were supposed to be based off your normal speedsolve? :S


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 21, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Your solutions are very short. Was that lucky, did you search hard/long for this, or are you just very good?
> 
> Btw, I *will* add some more evaluation to this soon...



cross was like normal speedsolve.
it wasn't lucky i guess, this is just the way i would 'speedsolve' it. but i did it in a slow solve. but i didn't search for it. just picked the first pair i found. but i maybe if i really speedsolved it, i would mess up more. and no i'm not really good. well my lookahead is bad. i take too much brakes.

tomorrow i will try a scramble, and first speedsolve it, and see what i did, and then like this a slow solve. see if it's very different.

but when i saw your findings paige, and saw some people with a f2l of 45, that's very long i think. even if i speedsolve i can't imagine i will get that much. but i'll try tomorrow.


edit: i think the main difference with my solve and that of a sub15 solver. my lookahead is bad.
that's why the solutions are as i would solve them. when i speedsolve i fill in one pair, then look at the U layer en find another pair. Most of the time the one in front of me, but i try to find the best pair possible. So when solving the first pair i have the choice of 4 pairs. at the 2nd 3 possibilities. 
when you are using lookahead. while solving one pair, you can't keep track of 3 other pairs(i think), so you will use the one you notice while solving a pair. so you basicly have only one choice for your next pair.(i think )

so maybe for a sub30 solver the f2l is more efficient(lower move count), but more breaks.
and a sub15 solver has a bit higher movecount, but more speed because you have no delays.
what do you think?


----------



## CanadianPires (Apr 23, 2008)

no elitist here, just puttin in my input...

D2 B' R D' R U R B F R U R F D2 L2 F R2 U' L' F R D2 F R2 L
y' L2 R' F y' D F D'
L U2 L' U L U L'
U L' U' L U' F U F'
y R U R2 U' R' U' R' U R U R
Total: 32

F' D' B' L' D' R' F' D L2 R' U2 L2 B' F' L2 B' U' L' R F' B' D R' D2 U
y' U R D F2 L2 U R2
y' R' U' R
y L' U' L U2 L' U L
y U' R U' R' U y R U R'
U y' R U' R' U R U' R
Total: 33

R B2 U F' R2 U F R' B2 R' U L B2 U' R' D2 R' U' R' U' F2 U F2 B R2
y' F R' U' L2 D2 F' D L' D2
R U R' U2 R U R'
L' U' L U y R U R'
R' U R U' y R U' R'
U2 y R U' R' U2 R U R'
Total: 38

Tips??


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 23, 2008)

I also thought these solutions were only for people who were sub-20? Well now that I'm sub-20, I guess I'll contribute. o:

D2 B' R D' R U R B F R U R F D2 L2 F R2 U' L' F R D2 F R2 L
D F' L R' B2
U2 R' U' R
d R' U2 R2 U R'
U L' U' L
d L U' L' U L U L'
Total: 27


F' D' B' L' D' R' F' D L2 R' U2 L2 B' F' L2 B' U' L' R F' B' D R' D2 U
F D' B2 D' F L2 D'
U' R U R2 U' R
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
U' L' U2 L2 U' L'
d R U' R'
Total: 31

R B2 U F' R2 U F R' B2 R' U L B2 U' R' D2 R' U' R' U' F2 U F2 B R2
L F' R D' R B u2
y' R' U' R U2 R' U R
U' L' U' L R U R'
y' R U R' U' R U R'
L' U' L U L' U' L
Total: 35


----------



## martijn_cube (Apr 23, 2008)

hey you have the same solve as me, on the first one. only you use d moves. good solve


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 17, 2009)

D2 B' R D' R U R B F R U R F D2 L2 F R2 U' L' F R D2 F R2 L

y L2 R' F D L D'
L U' L' U' R U R'
B U2 B2 U' B
U' y' U2 R2' U2 R' U' R U' R2'

ill post the others when i get them i only had enough time for one sorry


----------



## Dene (Jul 17, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> D2 B' R D' R U R B F R U R F D2 L2 F R2 U' L' F R D2 F R2 L
> 
> y L2 R' F D L D'
> L U' L' U' R U R'
> ...



If you look carefully you will see that this thread is over a year old. I daresay this study is no longer going. You do not need to participate.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 17, 2009)

@jms_gears1: People tend not to post in threads in which the last post is over a year old. Have you looked above the user's name in the last post? It reads "04-23-2008 10:30 AM". If you did indeed notice that this thread is over a year old and no-one has posted in this thread for over a year, then why did you decide to post in this thread?


----------



## brunson (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm on the fence with bumping old posts. I think if someone has something useful to add to an old thread, at least a bump proves he's searched and read the original rather than starting a duplicate. *Uselessly* bumping an old post is just annoying.

In this case, though I'm sure the "study" is over, I'm unsure whether this is an interesting addition to the discussion or not. The reason I closed it was a) only one person needs to point out someone else's mistake (if this even is one), and b) Stefan has the authority to re-open it if he feels the new solution merits discussion.

If either of those were not the case, the thread would probably still be open.


----------

